# Craftsman LT1500 wheels locked up



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello was asked about a Craftsman LT1500, owner was able to put it in neutral and push the mower when it was not running, but now the wheels lock up and he can not push it. Mower has forward and reverse. it is the 7 speed shift on the go transmission, so there is no cable coming out the the back for him to pull to manually force it into neutral. But it wont roll.


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

Check the shift linkage. Also the parking brake sometimes looks up. If the wheels are locked, there is something binding. Shift csble may hsve frayed or rusted in place. Since it will be up in the air to fully check this, may as well check that the brake isnt stuck and the belt is correct.


----------



## Joe Z (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you 👌


----------

